# Gunshot Victim- SALT FORK



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Guess they found a 55 yr old Cambridge man along the road to the old marina, dead of a single gunshot wound... anybody have a link or more info?? Makes me want to register for CC.. [email protected]


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

This is just sad. I grew up in that town and now it is just going to hell. I'll try to find out about it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There were a couple articles in the local paper last week when it happened. His life circumstances *suggest* it was suicide. However, they hadn't located a gun last I heard. Here's an article. Unless there is new info I haven't seen yet, to call him a gunshot victim is premature. 
http://www.daily-jeff.com/news/article/5054789


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Magis, thanks for the link! Didn't realize it was last week, just told about it today... appears to be a "self-inflicted" gunshot victim..


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I_WALL_I said:


> Magis, thanks for the link! Didn't realize it was last week, just told about it today... appears to be a "self-inflicted" gunshot victim..


It was self inflicted but no gun was found?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tatonka said:


> It was self inflicted but no gun was found?


I found that strange, but they very well could have found it after that article was written. There haven't been any more articles on it since that one I posted.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tatonka said:


> It was self inflicted but no gun was found?


someone could of came along, found him, the gun, put the gun in their pocket and walked off with it.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

It seemed very unnecessary to reveal all that personal information on the man. I would imagine that was in the paper long before he took his life. Not very professional or courteous.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

musikman43155 said:


> It seemed very unnecessary to reveal all that personal information on the man. I would imagine that was in the paper long before he took his life. Not very professional or courteous.


I felt the same way. Unfortunately, it seems to be the norm these days, at least for one particular writer in that paper. Some of his front page articles are beyond unprofessional. Apparently thats what newspapers want now, because after numerous complaints from readers, he still has a job.


----------

